# Remote coding



## radhabioinfo (Dec 18, 2009)

I am AAPC certified and based in India and I have 2.5 years exp in Radiology coding. Anybody interested in giving me opportunity for remote coding welcome.


Thanks.
radhabioinfo@yahoo.co.in/email]


----------

